

Show HN: Our new staff management software - jamesjguthrie
http://heyjimmy.net

======
jamesjguthrie
The software is called Team Sheet and it provides a cloud-based timekeeping
monitoring service through Android tablet and iPad apps.

It's designed as a replacement for sign-in sheets/logbooks. The tablet apps
provide a quick interface that allows staff to clock in using ID numbers and
PIN's set by their manager then the app will snap their photo and the employee
can go to work.

It's much more efficient than sign-in sheets and leaves no margin for error in
tracking worked hours.

It's the main product on our website <http://heyjimmy.net> and it comes with a
7 day free trial period so you can have a look at it if you'd like.

We're adopting the traditional lean approach to this launch, constantly
working to improve the product and would really appreciate any feedback from
HN.

------
heyjimmy
Replying to steal Karma

